# Enjoying the Lolz



## jefmcg (19 Feb 2016)

Thanks @Shaun







http://www.bikebiz.com/news/read/ctc-to-be-rebranded-as-cycling-uk/019104

Edit: I see Shaun is already showing off in the other thread https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/touring-cyclist-club-a-new-resource.195949/post-4162871


----------



## Shaun (19 Feb 2016)

Good idea to put the link in - just in case anyone worries it is permanent. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Scoosh (19 Feb 2016)

- I'm glad I found this out - I was worried my coffee and tea had something in them ...


----------



## Crackle (19 Feb 2016)

Their offshoot legal branch would be good:-

Cycling Litigation UK (C.L.U.K.)

Motto, crossing the road together.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Feb 2016)

Jeez, I was worried for a second there. Not being aware of the stuff going on inside the UK cycling scene right now, I was slightly concerned that this might have been a horrible attempt at rebranding... 

Phew.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Feb 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Jeez, I was worried for a second there. Not being aware of the stuff going on inside the UK cycling scene right now, I was slightly concerned that this might have been a horrible attempt at rebranding...
> 
> Phew.


there has been, just not at CC.


----------



## YahudaMoon (19 Feb 2016)

"In fact, part of the need for this change is because we hope the new brand will enhance our touring offering."

Yes, the removal of the word 'touring' should fix this NOT

More wasted time and money from the CTC camp


----------



## midlife (19 Feb 2016)

Interestingly, I can see the new logo here on the tablet but the old logo appears on the laptop.....

Shaun


----------



## booze and cake (19 Feb 2016)

The bit in the Bikebiz article about the font being the same as Durex was LOL, whats that got to do with the price of fish? It was a set up for a pass us the lube this org is being taken up the wrong alley quip, but the opportunity was missed it seems. I hope they dedicate as much time and effort to cyclists in these committee meetings as they do to agreeing on a font.


----------



## Shaun (19 Feb 2016)

midlife said:


> Interestingly, I can see the new logo here on the tablet but the old logo appears on the laptop.....



It'll be cached by your device - you should have an option in your browser to clear the cache, but it should update automatically before too long and return to normal.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> there has been, just not at CC.



Funnily enough, I have no problem with the CTC rebranding, other than to ask why it's taken so long. 
I have no doubt this opinion will be unpopular with more than a few people here.


----------



## snorri (20 Feb 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I have no doubt this opinion will be unpopular with more than a few people here.


Only with the oldies, the young ones are unlikely to have heard of CTC


----------



## jefmcg (20 Feb 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Funnily enough, I have no problem with the CTC rebranding, other than to ask why it's taken so long.
> I have no doubt this opinion will be unpopular with more than a few people here.





snorri said:


> Only with the oldies, the young ones are unlikely to have heard of CTC



Honestly? I posted my original posting to reflect popular opinion, as I reckoned it. I don't think the rebranding is a mistake. I am pretty sure at first time I became aware of the "Cyclists Touring Club", I assumed it was some weird hangover from the 1930s. I'm not entirely sure I was wrong.


----------



## snorri (20 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Honestly? I posted my original posting to reflect popular opinion, as I reckoned it. I don't think the rebranding is a mistake. I am pretty sure at first time I became aware of the "Cyclists Touring Club", I assumed it was some weird hangover from the 1930s. I'm not entirely sure I was wrong.


I don't know what to think, but agree with you on the rebranding, although communicating progress to members has been a disaster.
Your reference to the 30s may not be far off the mark.


----------

